# Anxiety issues



## 20318 (Apr 23, 2005)

I am going thru quite a bit right now and am making new dietary changes to help with the IBS. I was just wondering if anyone can recommend any good books on calming anxiety? I know that is also one of the reasons my symptoms flare up. Any help would be appreciated.Barbara


----------

